# Rent/buy villa in Al Rehab/Maadi



## digo (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

We are Turkish expats newly relocated in Cairo looking to rent a 3 or 4 bedroom, fully furnished, apartment or villa. We would like to rent for 1 year plus and have a maximum budget of LE 9,000.00 per month. We would prefer Al Rehab or Maadi, although other areas would be considered. 

Other alternative is mortgage ( according interest rates, price, bank, contry policy etc.).

So immediately I need good ideas or suggestions on what or the best place? :clap2:


----------

